# Antpax birthday/cumpleaños



## borgonyon

Viendo los hilos de otros años, resulta que hoy es cumpleaños de la hormiguita atómica.

Checking threads from the past, I found out that today is Antpax's birthday!

Feliz cumpleaños, Antie! Happy Birthday!


----------



## Metztli

Ant!!! 

Con todo cariño, te deseo lo mejor de lo mejor, y si se puede mejor... pues que mejor.

Carnal, pásesela chido y éntrele duro a la bironga!


----------



## romarsan

Querido Antie.

Con razón andabas desaparecido en combate, andabas de celebración cumpleañera. Pues guarda fuerzas porque aquí estamos esperándote para continuar la fiesta con unas de estas y terminar con una de estas 

Vale, vale, no te enfades ya le quito las velitas que sobran 

Besote


----------



## speedier

Happy birthday Antpax!!  Hope it was a good one!

I've brought a few supplies just to make sure the party doesn't run dry!!

All the best and try not to drink it all in one go!


----------



## Rayines

¡¡Muy feliz cumple, Ant!!


----------



## Tampiqueña

¡Feliz Cumpleaños Muchacho!

Antie espero que estés disfrutando en grande tu cumpleaños, aunque sé que te sobrarán regalos que aumenten las existencias para matar la sed, te traigo más, sólo un regalito para un paladar exigente.

¡Ah! Ésta no la conocía pero me hizo mucha gracia la publicidad , espero que sea de tu agrado .

Un abrazote


----------



## Namarne

Muchas felicidades, Ant. 
(Para después de las birras, que lo disfrutes en buena compañía: clic). 

Un abrazo, 

Jordi


----------



## Calambur

Hola, Ant:
He encontrado una emisaria adecuada para llevarte mis buenos deseos: ¡feliz cumpleaños!.
Y si te sobra un ratito de tiempo, te lees el cuento, que es preciosito (debe de tener unos 60 ó 65 años - el dibujo era mucho más bonito antes).

(Hace muchísimo tiempo, para una fiesta del colegio, me disfracé de H.V.).


----------



## Antpax

Hola chicos:

Muchas Gracias a todos por las felicitaciones y los regalos. Me temo que voy a ser un poco escueto, porque no soy demasiado persona todavía. 

En serio muchas gracias.

Abrazos para todos.

Ant


----------



## Miguel Antonio

¡Muchas felicidades!

¡brindemos!


----------



## turi

Un poco más y se me pasa!!

Felicidades, amigo Ant!!  Cómo se que birra te sobra, por si ayer no tuviste bastante, te he traído esto!!!

Riégalo bien!!

Un abrazo!!

Juan


----------



## Ishould haveknown

Por ques un muchacho excelente, por ques un muchacho excelente, por ques un muchacho exceleeeeeeenteeeeee y siempre lo será, y siempre lo será....


----------



## Antpax

Muchas gracias Miguel, Turissa y Shudd, con tanta priva se me está acumulando el trabajo 

Un abrazote.

Ant


----------



## SDLX Master

Happy Birthday, Ant!


----------



## UVA-Q

Guapo! Un muy muy grande abrazo!

No quise traer cervezas, ni nada que contenga alcohol =S No quiero que te enfermes!!!! 

Muchos besos!


----------



## Tezzaluna

Antie!
 
OMG!  It's your birthday!  Casi me lo pierdo...
​ 
♪♪♪ Happy Birthday to you! ♪♪♪​ ​♪♪♪ Happy Birthday to you! ♪♪♪​ ​♪♪♪ Happy Birthday, Dear Antie! ♪♪♪​ ​♪♪♪ Happy Birthday to you! ♪♪♪​​​​Felicidades, querido!​​Un fuerte abrazo y un besote!​​TezzaLuna ​​


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Lo siento mucho Antie, llego tarde pero blablabla.... en fin, que llego tarde.

¡¡¡¡¡Felices cervecitas!!!


----------



## ampurdan

Japi Be'zdey, companyeru!


----------



## Vampiro

Llego atrasado, para variar.
Pero el cariño es el mismo de siempre, hermano.
Supongo que lo habrás pasado bien, sobre todo con tan buena compañía como la de este hilo.
Como te comenté antes, en Chile andamos escasos de cerveza, se nos terremoteó la cervecería.
Por eso me traje estos vinitos, que no nos vendrán nada de mal para seguir la parranda un rato más.
El problema es que a la segunda botella se me da por subirme a la mesa a cantar...
Un gran abrazo, Antie.
_


----------



## Antpax

Joé, que despiste. Muchas gracias a todos. Es que ando líado estos días. 

Es lo que tienen las vacaciones 

Un abrazo.

Ant


----------



## Porcamiseria

Feliz cumple, compañero, y a cuidar la economía que la cosa no está como para andar tirando manteca al techo.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Aunque tarde, mal y a rastras, felicidades.


----------



## Masood

All the best, Antpax!
¡Feliz cumpleaños!


----------



## Mirlo

Feliz cumple Antpax y que sean muchos más....


----------



## Antpax

¡¡Muchas Gracias, chicos!!

Un abrazo.

Ant


----------



## Argónida

Bueno, ya no es tu cumple ni ná, pero aprovecho para saludarte. ¡Felicidades, hormiga! ¡Qué joven eres (todavía)!


----------



## Antpax

Argónida said:


> Bueno, ya no es tu cumple ni ná, pero aprovecho para saludarte. ¡Felicidades, hormiga! ¡Qué joven eres (todavía)!


 
Muchas Gracias corazón , sobre todo por lo de joven .

Un abrazo.

Ant


----------

